

Facebook Everywhere - shayan
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/11/07/facebook-everywhere/index.html

======
shayan
After I read the details of Facebook's social ads I wasn't too impressed...
Although I believe in social ads, and I think this is the future of the
advertising industry, I thought Facebook's attempt was weak... I have already
seen what they launched (with all the hype), on other existing networks such
as Myspace and Sugar Network (although Sugar is not using it as advertising
but have the very same thing as pages and the procedure of members adding the
brands to their profiles)

What I was waiting for was an announcement that FB will use its power of
information to target ads to its members, all over the web

This article mentions this, and if its true then I am excited

also here is a quote from Dave Winer that I love "Advertising will get more
and more targeted until it disappears, because perfectly targeted advertising
is just information."

